# hapfo copy lathe



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

I picked up an AP 5000 HAPFO COPY LATHE last year and recently got it up and running. It's really sweet for multiple turnings. It weighs 900 pounds so there is no vibration. It only took (4) yrs to find one at my price but the wait was worth it. So now that i'm unemployed I can concentrate on starting a turning business of my own. Of course I've been turning off and on since the 60's so this is nothing new. SO if anyone knows of any parts for this lathe(used) let me know.--THANKS 860 379 0504--ART


----------

